# Crystal Gem



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Sugar Line’s *CRYSTAL GEM * (56/8674) inward bound for the Thames Refinery.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

She was one of series of six sisters/ similars built between 1955/57
(Hawthorn Leslie) the other were: BELL- CROWN - CUBE-DIAMOND- and JEWEL all for Sugar Line Ltd.


----------

